# Is review of current medications considered part of the past medical history?



## CindyWeems (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a provider who states that a review of current medications is part of the review of Past Medical History.  I just need verification that this is correct or not.  THANKS


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2016)

According to the CPT book Current Medication falls under Past History for PFSH. Now if its counted there I don't think MD can also count it under MDM.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 15, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> According to the CPT book Current Medication falls under Past History for PFSH. Now if its counted there I don't think MD can also count it under MDM.



Past medical history is part of PFSH, not MDM.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2016)

mhstrauss said:


> Past medical history is part of PFSH, not MDM.



Well that solves that  For some reason I was thinking it could count under DMO. I guess that would only be for new RX prescribed based on the E&M?


----------



## JEYCPC (Jun 15, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> According to the CPT book Current Medication falls under Past History for PFSH. Now if its counted there I don't think MD can also count it under MDM.



Correct.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 15, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> Well that solves that  For some reason I was thinking it could count under DMO. I guess that would only be for new RX prescribed based on the E&M?



Right!


----------

